# Swedish: Basic phrases



## Jad

Hi everyone 
Recently I've been quite interested in Swedish . Is there anyone who could show me some important or common sentences or verbs etc in Swedish with their meanings?
Thank you for any help.

Salut tout le monde 
Récemment le suédois m'a plutot intéressé . Y a-t-il quelqu'un qui pourrait me montrer des phrases ou des verbes etc importants ou courants en suédois avec leurs significations?
Merci pour toute aide.


----------



## Whodunit

Hello - Hej (pron. Engl. "hi")   

How are you? - Hur mår du? (pron. Engl. Hoor mor doo?, I think)   

So-so. - Sådär, tack. (Sodaer, tuck)   

I'm fine. - Jag mår god. (Jagg mor godd)   

Thank you. - Tack (tuck)   

Here you are/go. - Varsågod! (vaarsogodd)   

Wait for natives, please.

*********************************************************************************************************************************

  = definitely
  = I don't know for sure


----------



## Jad

vielen Dank für deine Hilfe


----------



## elroy

I can provide some very basic Norwegian structures, but I don't know how restrictive your Scandinavian interest is.


----------



## Jad

Yes please

 Any help would be much appreciated


----------



## martinemussies

The only thing I know in Swedish is:

Jag älsker dig. 

It's an important sentence, though....


----------



## Jad

martinemussies said:
			
		

> The only thing I know in Swedish is:
> 
> Jag älsker dig.
> 
> It's an important sentence, though....


 
Not to me, if I don't know what it means 

Edit - (Just found out what it means)


----------



## elroy

Jad said:
			
		

> Yes please
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated


 
What would you like to learn how to say in Norwegian?


----------



## MetalMarianne

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Hello - Hej (pron. Engl. "hi")
> 
> How are you? - Hur mår du? (pron. Engl. Hoor mor doo?, I think)
> 
> So-so. - Sådär, tack. (Sodaer, tuck)
> 
> I'm fine. - Jag mår god. (Jagg mor godd)
> 
> Thank you. - Tack (tuck)
> 
> Here you are/go. - Varsågod! (vaarsogodd)
> 
> Wait for natives, please.
> 
> *********************************************************************************************************************************


 
Jag mår bra / Det är bra


----------



## MetalMarianne

Jag heter MetalMarianne. Vad heter du?
(I'm called MM. How are you called = literal translation)

God morgon
(good morning)

God afton
(good afternoon)

God natt
(good night)

Jag älska dig
(I love you)

Jag giller om rock musik
(I like rock music)

Giller du också om rock musik?
(Do you also like rock music?)



=^,^=


----------



## Whodunit

MetalMarianne said:
			
		

> Jag heter MetalMarianne. Vad heter du?
> (I'm called MM. How are you called = literal translation)
> 
> God morgon
> (good morning)
> 
> God afton
> (good afternoon)
> 
> God natt
> (good night)
> 
> Jag älska*r* dig
> (I love you)
> 
> Jag giller om rock musik
> (I like rock music)
> 
> Giller du också om rock musik?
> (Do you also like rock music?)
> 
> =^,^=


 
En liten korrektur och därjämte har jag en fråga till: Vad betyder det ordet "om" i sista satsen?


----------



## Elieri

The correct phrase would be "Jag tycker om rockmusik" where the "om" is part of the compound form "tycka om" which means "like". It could also be "Jag gillar rockmusik" with the verb "gilla" (like).


----------



## Whodunit

Elieri said:
			
		

> The correct phrase would be "Jag tycker om rockmusik" where the "om" is part of the compound form "tycka om" which means "like". It could also be "Jag gillar rockmusik" with the verb "gilla" (like).


 
This is clear. I've just known that "giller" and "om" don't match, so I wanted to have it explained by MetalMarianne.  Thanks for your clarification.


----------



## MetalMarianne

Thanks for clarifying things to me too.
I had no idea about 'giller' and 'om' not matching. 

^.^


----------



## Marcusen

MetalMarianne said:
			
		

> Jag heter MetalMarianne. Vad heter du?
> (I'm called MM. How are you called = literal translation)
> 
> God morgon
> (good morning)
> 
> God afton
> (good afternoon)
> 
> God natt
> (good night)
> 
> Jag älska dig
> (I love you)
> 
> Jag giller om rock musik
> (I like rock music)
> 
> Giller du också om rock musik?
> (Do you also like rock music?)
> 
> 
> 
> =^,^=


I'm from Sweden and those sentences sounds a BIT wrong for me ^^ here's
some corrections :

Jag älska*r* dig
Jag gill*a*r rock musik
Gill*a*r du också rock musik? (om is only used with "tycker")

another way of saying "gillar" that sounds better, that more people is using "tycker":
Tycker du också om rock musik?


----------



## Linnéa

My name is ... = Jag heter ...
How are you? = Hur mår du? or, Hur är läget?
Merry Christmas = God Jul
Happy birthday = Grattis på födelsedagen
I can't find the bathroom. = Jag kan inte hitta badrummet.
Can you watch my dog for a moment? = Kan du passa min hund ett ögonblick?
Where do you come from? = Var ifrån kommer du?
What do you work with? = Vad jobbar du med?
I'm in marketing. = Jag håller på med marknadsföring.
I can't find my child. = Jag kan inte hitta mitt barn.
Is this seat taken? = Är det ledigt här?
Go to hell. = Far åt helvete.
Please. = Snälla.
Kiss = Kyss. Or, Puss if it's a small one.
Hugs. = Kramar.

Kramar//Linnéa


----------



## legna

Hej! (Hello!)

It depends a little on when/where you want to use Swedish.
For example if you know somebody in Sweden that you like these phrases could be handy:

Jag tycker om dig. (I like you.)
Du har humor. (You'v got humour.)
Du är rolig. (You're funny.)
Du är (så) söt. (You are (so) cute.)
Jag gillar att prata med dig. (I like to talk to you.)
Jag gillar att vara med dig. (I like to be with you.)
Du är bäst! (You are the best!)
Puss och kram. (direct translation: Kiss and hug.)
Jag älskar dig. (I love you.)

"Tycker" and "gillar" is somewhat the same thing... when you speak of what/who you like.

If you want to visit Sweden some of these phrases could be useful:

Ursäkta (mig). (Excuse (me).)
Är den här din? (Is this yours?)
Hur mycket kostar den/det? (How much does it cost?)
-> den/det depends on the word... not that good in explaining grammar in English, sorry. =)

Nej, tack. (No, thanks.)
Ja, tack. (Yes, please.)
-> "Tack" means thanks or thank you.

Tack så mycket! (Thank you so/very much!)
Jag måste gå på toaletten. (I have to go to the bathroom (or toilet...))
Jag är hungrig. (I'm hungry.)
Är du hungrig? (Are you hungry?)
Jag är trött. (I'm tired.)
Är du trött? (Are you tired?)

and maybe the most important:
Jag förstår inte. (I don't understand.)

Was there something special you wanted to know?
(... and yes, I'm sure about the Swedish part since I'm from Sweden. =))


----------



## lingon

Native here: Corrections missed:

I'm fine. - Jag mår god. (Jagg mor godd)
   Rather: Jag mår bra. (Ja moor bra)

Thank you. - Tack (tuck)
   Rather pronounced: Takk!

(I like rock music) Jag giller om rock musik
    Jag gillar rockmusik (Ja jillar rockmusik.)

"Tycker" and "gillar" is somewhat the same thing... when you speak of what/who you like. 
   Well - more like this:
   Jag tycker...          I find...
   Jag tycker att...     I find that...
   Jag tycker om dig.  I like you.
   Jag gillar dig.         I like you.


----------

